# Shida Hikaru Speaks Out on AEW's Mistreatment of Japanese Wrestlers



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525244053721272320

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525254480446357504
*So apparently Tony Khan didn't bother to tell Shida that they're running an injury angle so Kris Statlander can take her spot in the tournament. She found out at the same time the audience did, which is disgusting, unprofessional, and inexcusable. Even the usual AEW defenders are shitting on this on Twitter.*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Oh boy, this thread will definitely end well


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Here's a very interesting tidbit. Shida has been going out of her way for the last week to post how many matches she's doing in Japan on social media, seemingly to prevent bullshit like this, yet they still did it:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1522361172938297344*


Chelsea said:


> Oh boy, this thread will definitely end well


*I knew Tony Khan wouldn't disappoint me by going a whole 48 hours without doing something incredibly stupid! 😍*


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The company is being run by a guy who has never earned anything and has had everything handed to him. No one should be expecting competency. He runs his promotion like any random mark who fell into money would.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

The happiest locker room in wrestling's history is about to crumble. Here we go!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a shame that Shida and Riho have been pushed aside for former WWE lowercard fodder. 

These communication issues happen way too often with AEW. AEW management needs to do better.


----------



## lanceroni_66 (Jul 25, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> The company is being run by a guy who has never earned anything and has had everything handed to him. No one should be expecting competency. He runs his promotion like any random mark who fell into money would.


I am someone who enjoys AEW 100 percent and has actually completely stopped watching WWE and I agree with this statement of facts.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Shut up. AEW treats their stars really good unlike McHitler, this is just kayfabe there's no way someone's been mistreated in AEW


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

this seems like a real non-story to me. She was also wrestling in Japan when they ran the last Serena Deeb injures Shida angle. I think AEW in this case are assuming that AEW fans are not following Makai or joshi promotions.


----------



## Businessman (Mar 20, 2021)

This very unprofessional conduct on the part of Tony Khan

He also ghosts wrestlers who are not important to him

This guy is not a leader


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

I am waiting for Tony Khan's "Shida is not that good." tweet.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

There's a reason why the Jaguars are such a mess the NFLPA tells players so not sign with them.

Khan has 50 different focuses and it shows


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Is she daft?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525269450538237954


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

NascarStan said:


> There's a reason why the Jaguars are such a mess the NFLPA tells players so not sign with them.
> 
> Khan has 50 different focuses and it shows


I was going to mention Fulham, lol.

Jacksonville was a disaster last year with Urban Meyer though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Gn1212 said:


> Is she daft?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525269450538237954


IMO this is neither an angle (well Shida's injury is an angle) or Shida burying AEW. Most likely a misunderstanding because you have a limited number of characters on Twitter and English is Shida's second language.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> Is she daft?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525269450538237954


*Is Sean Ross Crap being intentionally obtuse? The issue is not that Shida isn't in the tournament. The issue is it was never discussed with her that Tony Khan would be telling the world she's injured while she's working in Japan, and she takes personal offense to that because she has a lot of pride for her work in her homeland and finds it disrespectful to tell the mainstream audience she's injured while this is happening.*


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Geeee said:


> IMO this is neither an angle (well Shida's injury is an angle) or Shida burying AEW. Most likely a misunderstanding because you have a limited number of characters on Twitter and English is Shida's second language.


Jade replied to Shida and even the AEW twitter account retweeted. Sounds more like she's upset they've said she's injured and ignored that she's been wrestling in Japan and her doing her MAKAI project.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Is Sean Ross Crap being intentionally obtuse? The issue is not that Shida isn't in the tournament. The issue is it was never discussed with her that Tony Khan would be telling the world she's injured while she's working in Japan, and she takes personal offense to that because she has a lot of pride for her work in her homeland and finds it disrespectful to tell the mainstream audience she's injured while this is happening.*


She told you all that? Damn Legit, didn't know you had that much pull.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Tobiyama said:


> I was going to mention Fulham, lol.
> 
> Jacksonville was a disaster last year with Urban Meyer though.


At least Fulham got promoted and should have enough talent to stay in the Premier League next year 

The Jags though are just a trainwreck


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Gn1212 said:


> She told you all that? Damn Legit, didn't know you had that much pull.


*More like basic reading comprehension skills, but common sense ain't common.*


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

it's a work so she can be the one to defeat jade.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I mean Kris is a trade up for me. Shida is basically a female and Japanese Tyson Kidd with a great ass for me.

But I'm finding great amusement in picturing her what the fuck face


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Is Sean Ross Crap being intentionally obtuse? The issue is not that Shida isn't in the tournament. The issue is it was never discussed with her that Tony Khan would be telling the world she's injured while she's working in Japan, and she takes personal offense to that because she has a lot of pride for her work in her homeland and finds it disrespectful to tell the mainstream audience she's injured while this is happening.*


This is a prime example of why you sign wrestlers to exclusive contracts.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Where is Tony on twitter? He has some explaining to do.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

1. Shida shouldn’t air her dirty laundry publicly. She should have taken it directly to the boss. If Joe average posted on Twitter every time their boss miscommunicated with them or upset them, they wouldn’t last long in their job.
2. if this is true, Khan has made a huge mistake. Communication is key to success. Khan needs to sort that out. Keeping talent happy is important. Usually he is good at it.
3. I hate when wrestlers or promoters break kayfabe.
4. I am a big fan of Shida and hope this doesn’t have issues with her future involvement with AEW. I want her in the main event.


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Geeee said:


> IMO this is neither an angle (well Shida's injury is an angle) or Shida burying AEW. Most likely a misunderstanding because you have a limited number of characters on Twitter and English is Shida's second language.


This. As an English second laguage speaker, I agree with you. I believe people misinterpreted her message. So far as I know, Japanese are very used to live in any work condition and rarely to complain it especially on socila medias.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

WWE has the best female Japanese wrestlers and it is not close.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Upstart474 said:


> WWE has the best female Japanese wrestlers and it is not close.


That's true. Japanese female wrestlers have not been a wwe weakness or area of vulnerability. Neither Riho or Shida are as good as Asuka or Io. Or Kairi when she was in WWE.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I hope this means someone will clarify if Shida will be in my bed tonight.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

I mean Vince has done a lot of shitty things himself, but the difference is, we acknowledge that Vince is a piece of shit, but a good businessman. Tony Khan is a piece of shit and a bad businessman.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Upstart474 said:


> WWE has the best female Japanese wrestlers and it is not close.


In America, eh.. maybe. But Stardom is the absolute shit it's not close.

Asuka is a legend, Io is one of the best around.. who else do they actually have?

Them having Riho, Yuka and Shida I think kind of balances it a bit



God Movement said:


> I mean Vince has done a lot of shitty things himself, but the difference is, we acknowledge that Vince is a piece of shit, but a good businessman. Tony Khan is a piece of shit and a bad businessman.


What makes Tony Khan a piece of shit though? Or even a bad businessman at this point lol. 

Bunch of bitches sitting around here talking about a bunch of shit they have no idea about.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> In America, eh.. maybe. But Stardom is the absolute shit it's not close.
> 
> Asuka is a legend, Io is one of the best around.. who else do they actually have?
> 
> Them having Riho, Yuka and Shida I think kind of balances it a bit


No it doesn't lol adding Yuka is laughable and Riho hasn't done shit since she lost the title pre-pandemic


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Also eh it's Shida, tough titty for her. She should be used to being an afterthought


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> No it doesn't lol adding Yuka is laughable and Riho hasn't done shit since she lost the title pre-pandemic


Well injuries and travel restrictions right? Can't blame people for wanting to be home during bad times.

But Riho is evergreen over, and her match with Yuka was fantastic and got a lot of support from the crowd.

They're not the literal best in the world, but when they show up they make an impact that a lot of western women just can't.. btw what was the last big thing Io has done? Haven't even heard her mentioned anywhere in months.


----------



## RoganJosh (Jul 15, 2021)

Shida sucking up, trying her best to get booked by AEW lol. Her English is atrocious, I don't think she's able to express herself clearly. I don't think she's taking shots at AEW, its just @The Legit Lioness stirring shit as usual.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> In America, eh.. maybe. But Stardom is the absolute shit it's not close.
> 
> Asuka is a legend, Io is one of the best around.. who else do they actually have?
> 
> ...


WWE also currently has Sarray and had Kari.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Upstart474 said:


> WWE also currently has Sarray and had Kari.


Kairi is back in Stardom though. Haven't heard of Sarray though is she good?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

We sound like broken records but Tony Khan really needs to begin delegating tasks effectively.



Tobiyama said:


> I was going to mention Fulham, lol.
> 
> Jacksonville was a disaster last year with Urban Meyer though.


Brede Hangeland was one Fulham's most successful players in my lifetime. He found out he was being released by email.



NascarStan said:


> At least Fulham got promoted and should have enough talent to stay in the Premier League next year
> 
> The Jags though are just a trainwreck


Tony Khan hasn't been involved much this season because of AEW. The first time he met Marco Silva was after the Bournemouth game recently. Fans are worried that he's popping up again because they have been winning.

His 'data signings' really set them back a couple of years with financial fair play.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Well injuries and travel restrictions right? Can't blame people for wanting to be home during bad times.
> 
> But Riho is evergreen over, and her match with Yuka was fantastic and got a lot of support from the crowd.
> 
> They're not the literal best in the world, but when they show up they make an impact that a lot of western women just can't.. btw what was the last big thing Io has done? Haven't even heard her mentioned anywhere in months.


Been in the women's singles and tag title scenes within the last year.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Kairi is back in Stardom though. Haven't heard of Sarray though is she good?


Sarray is decent. She is in the same tier as Riho and Shida. All three are below Kairi, Asuka, and Io.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Been in the women's singles and tag title scenes within the last year.


In NXT 2.0? Oooh.. cool.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> In NXT 2.0? Oooh.. cool.


Don't you do the 4th most popular wrestling show on a major TV channel like that! Copper medal is still good


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Don't you do the 4th most popular wrestling show on a major TV channel like that! Copper medal is still good


Io is still good, that's the only thing I care about lol.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

Tony should be upset about this though. There was an episode of Rampage tonight, right? It was totally overshadowed by this Shida controversy.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

She's not wrong. How many NJPW wrestlers have jobbed? Minori finally got his first win on Dark not too long ago.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Maybe she should not have decided to go to Japan to do 50 shows while there is a tournament going on?

i dunno


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525362118312136704


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

^ Now I'm just flat out confused. 

So were the other two tweets supposed to actually be real or somewhat fake for an actual storyline purpose?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> ^ Now I'm just flat out confused.
> 
> So were the other two tweets supposed to actually be real or somewhat fake for an actual storyline purpose?


i took the 2 tweets as setting up story

now i’m not sure - i am assuming everybody knew she was not participating (herself included), but she did not know the angle / or there is still an angle coming with Mark Sterling doing dodgy shit


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Honestly companies should stop working with AEW and Khan. Khan already screwed over Impact Wrestling in more ways than one and they have a track record already of being unprofessional and hard to work with in these crossovers.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

"These difficulties sometimes happen with international talents".

Are we supposed to believe Shida wrote that? LMAO. This is AEW damage control 100%.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

So Shida couldn't get back in the country in time for the tourney but still doesn't like that Tony Khan played an angle of her being injured? If THAT is all true then it seems like she doesn't understand how things usually work on American wrestling shows.

I am glad that I caught this whole topic late to get a better understanding of things before rushing to judgement. Perhaps something everyone should do.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Limitless said:


> So Shida couldn't get back in the country in time for the tourney but still doesn't like that Tony Khan played an angle of her being injured? If THAT is all true then it seems like she doesn't understand how things usually work on American wrestling shows.
> 
> I am glad that I caught this whole topic late to get a better understanding of things before rushing to judgement. Perhaps something everyone should do.


yep - if she wasn’t “injured” it basically tells your audience all the shit she has going on in Japan is more important than the tournament you’ve been pushing

and that would be bad from AEW’s point of view - in their mind, nothing should (rightly) supersede it

in fact, i would argue she should’ve dropped 2 Japan dates and ensured she’s in the country earlier


----------



## Reil (Sep 3, 2017)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> btw what was the last big thing Io has done? Haven't even heard her mentioned anywhere in months.


Was in the fatal four way match for the NXT Women's championship at Stand and Deliver. Also is injured right now due to WWE incompetence (everyone and their mother said that the ringside area setup for 2.0 would do way more harm than good, and it finally happened). She was doing a moonsault to the outside of the ring and got her foot caught on the announce table on her way down because there is very little room between the announce table and ring. Maybe a couple of feet at the absolute most.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Aew Fanboy after reading a Legal Lioness post slagging AEW off
View attachment 122407


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

Legal Lioness vs AEW fanboy with that post.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

AEW mistreats Japanese wrestlers? Is she out of her fucking mind? Despite Shida being the shits and undeserving of a championship reign she was the longest reigning womens champion in AEW. Riho, the worst fucking cosplay wrestler in the company was the inaugural womens champion and is even worse than Shida. Yuka, Maki Itoh, Emi Sakura and the rest of them are an absolute disgrace and embarrassment to the business. AEW and TK have no reason to be any more generous than they already have been, if he was sensible every one of them would be released. Were not talking about amazing talents like Io Shirai and Kairi Sane, or even lesser talents like Asuka here, were talking about cosplay fake wrestlers. Fuck her.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Upstart474 said:


> I am waiting for Tony Khan's "Shida is not that good." tweet.


Well, if he did tweet that he would be too kind. "Not that good" is a compliment for Shida.



Upstart474 said:


> WWE has the best female Japanese wrestlers and it is not close.


100% Facts. Especially when Kairi was still there.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Bunch of bitches sitting around here talking about a bunch of shit they have no idea about.


*It's crazy that you said this and then turned around and asked what Io has done recently*. *She won the Dusty Classic and competed in a four-way for the NXT Women's Championship on WrestleMania weekend before sustaining a shoulder injury. Don't speak on other people when you don't know what's going on right in front of you*.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *She won the Dusty Classic and competed in a four-way for the NXT Women's Championship on WrestleMania weekend before sustaining a shoulder injury. *


Shirai is injured right now? I didn't know about that. As much as that sucks and I hope her recovery is quick, I'm glad to be out of the loop on this one because I was concerned they were going to foolishly release her and/or give her one of those great new names the other girls are getting like Katana Chance and Alba Fyre before being buried on the main roster.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

I must have imagined both Shida and and Riho holding the title for nearly 18 months between them in AEW's 3 year existence. Such bad treatment of Japanese wrestlers that.

It is a mistake not to have Shida in the tournament though, she always has great matches.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ok so she couldn't make it back in time from Japan to enter the tournament so they wrote her off as injured. I don't see why that's an issue.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Mistreatment of Japanese wrestlers? You mean when Shida had a decent title run and the rest were stuck in Japan because of covid rules? Riho is a bag of shit too, so I'm glad they cut her wings. Who else was actually any good? The Freddie Mercury cosplayer? Nope! 

Shida's push has disappeared as of late, but you can hardly call this mistreatment.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's crazy that you said this and then turned around and asked what Io has done recently*. *She won the Dusty Classic and competed in a four-way for the NXT Women's Championship on WrestleMania weekend before sustaining a shoulder injury. Don't speak on other people when you don't know what's going on right in front of you*.


Just the reality of how little chat NXT 2.0 gets🤷‍♂️


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Upstart474 said:


> WWE also currently has Sarray and had Kari.


WWE also currently has Meiko Satomura(she’s in the NXT UK for people who don’t know where she’s at)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Get rid of her if she isnt happy. She isn't that good anyway along with most Japanese female wrestlers. Also she can hardly string a sentence together in English after like 3 years of supposedly trying to learn it. Should be fluent after at least one year.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Is she the same one who complained about how AEW didn't help her housing plans in America something like that?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Just the reality of how little chat NXT 2.0 gets🤷‍♂️


* More irony from someone who complains about posters here talking about AEW bringing in random guys from obscure promotions with no introduction. *



Fearless Viper said:


> Is she the same one who complained about how AEW didn't help her housing plans in America something like that?


*Yes, she said AEW didn't help Emi Sakura with transitioning at all. She said this in an interview with a paid Japanese publication and Fightful leaked it. Shida later tried to clean it up by basically saying "Y'all weren't supposed to read that." @RapShepard 😆








Shida Hikaru: It's Gotten Hard for Japanese Women...


What are these terrible things that have exposed AEW so badly? My God the glee people get because articles come out with misleading titles that lure trolls and extra zealous folk who want bad things to happen to…a wrestling promotion? She said there is more competition for jobs. COVID-19 has...




www.wrestlingforum.com




*


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Dickhead1990 said:


> Mistreatment of Japanese wrestlers? You mean when Shida had a decent title run and the rest were stuck in Japan because of covid rules? Riho is a bag of shit too, so I'm glad they cut her wings. Who else was actually any good? The Freddie Mercury cosplayer? Nope!
> 
> Shida's push has disappeared as of late, but you can hardly call this mistreatment.


Exactly they are all terrible comedy memes. Better off without them all.


----------



## JimmyJoeJunior (Oct 28, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525244053721272320
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525254480446357504
> *So apparently Tony Khan didn't bother to tell Shida that they're running an injury angle so Kris Statlander can take her spot in the tournament. She found out at the same time the audience did, which is disgusting, unprofessional, and inexcusable. Even the usual AEW defenders are shitting on this on Twitter.*


You're a weird guy


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

So, this all kind of seems like a big misunderstanding. Although @The Legit Lioness already made up his mind that his own personal pan pizza anti Christ Tony Khan is 100% to blame.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> So, this all kind of seems like a big misunderstanding. Although @The Legit Lioness already made up his mind that his own personal pan pizza anti Christ Tony Khan is 100% to blame.


*Yeah no. These "misunderstandings" are also a recurring theme with wrestlers that don't get their contracts renewed. Tony Khan just ghosts them and they find out on the internet that they don't have a job anymore.*


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yeah no. These "misunderstandings" are also a recurring theme with wrestlers that don't get their contracts renewed. Tony Khan just ghosts them and they find out on the internet that they don't have a job anymore.*


With who? Swole?

I 100 percent was against his actions with that. This particular instance doesn’t seem egregious to me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> With who? Swole?
> 
> I 100 percent was against his actions with that. This particular instance doesn’t seem egregious to me.


*No, not just Swole, hence the use of the word "recurring." Ever since Swole, Tony Khan just breaks contact with people he has no intention of extending, because he's an antisocial bastard that doesn't know how to communicate properly.*


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *No, not just Swole, hence the use of the word "recurring." Ever since Swole, Tony Khan just breaks contact with people he has no intention of extending, because he's an antisocial bastard that doesn't know how to communicate properly.*


Who? I’m honestly not aware.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> Who? I’m honestly not aware.


*Here's the most recent prominent example:








AEW News: Joey Janela Says He Won't Be Re-Signing With AEW; Contract Expiring May 1 | EWrestling


AEW News: Joey Janela Says He Won't Be Re-Signing With AEW; Contract Expiring May 1 -- Instinct Culture by Denise Salcedo interviewed The Bad Boy, Joey Janela ahead of GCW's Spring Break 6 in Dallas, Texas. In this interview he talks about the growth of Game Changer Wrestling, his upcoming match...




ewrestling.com













The previous most vocal person about this was Chavo Guerrero. The story blew up so much that Tony Khan had to address it in a press conference where he claimed that he missed one call from Chavo, which was horseshit*.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Here's the most recent prominent example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Certainly something he needs to clean up, that’s inexcusable if these accusations are indeed true. Communication seems very strong while with the company. If he’s intimidated by doing the dirty business and having to let go of someone he should hire someone to do it for him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> Interesting. Certainly something he needs to clean up, that’s inexcusable if these accusations are indeed true. Communication seems very strong while with the company. If he’s intimidated by doing the dirty business and having to let go of someone he should hire someone to do it for him.


*Oh, it's true. It's damn true. I don't have to lie to make a point. I always have receipts for everything:








AEW News: Tony Khan Responds To Public Criticism From Former AEW Star


Tony Khan has reponded to the criticisms a former AEW star recently levelled at him.




itrwrestling.com




*


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Oh, it's true. It's damn true. I don't have to lie to make a point. I always have receipts for everything:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, definitely not a good look. He’s got to clean that up.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yeah no. These "misunderstandings" are also a recurring theme with wrestlers that don't get their contracts renewed. Tony Khan just ghosts them and they find out on the internet that they don't have a job anymore.*


There seems to be a lot of misunderstandings with AEW.

First those wrestlers that didn’t get paid and went to twitter and spoke up about it, then Chavo and now Shida. 

Real unfortunate for the dub.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Sad Panda said:


> Yeah, definitely not a good look. He’s got to clean that up.


Chavo was on a weekly contract and had been out for several months doing the Young Rock, so they took him off the roster page. Don't see what's so crazy about that. 

Tony's a busy dude and probably has hundreds of people reaching out to him everyday. He missed some texts and calls from Chavo and the internet turned it into a massive issue. It's really not that big of a deal, but of course Legit is screaming for his head.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

The XL 2 said:


> The company is being run by a guy who has never earned anything and has had everything handed to him. No one should be expecting competency. He runs his promotion like any random mark who fell into money would.


If only there was a wrestler or promoter willing to spend $100M in startup costs over a few years willing to create a viable alternative to WWE that was the size of AEW or high-stage TNA. But there isn’t. The barrier to entry is so high that you could have a clone of 1983 Vince McMahon and he would try his hand at something entirely different; there would be no way for him to compete. Your theoretical viable alternative is going to thus come from someone outside of the industry.

AEW has had many successes, but also problems that are indicative of not having a mature behind the scenes staff. The Shida issue is likely due to just not having enough staff to notify her and have the appropriate behind the scenes conversations. It’s not malevolence and possibly not even incompetence; rather it is more likely organizational immaturity.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Chavo was on a weekly contract and had been out for several months doing the Young Rock, so they took him off the roster page. Don't see what's so crazy about that.
> 
> Tony's a busy dude and probably has hundreds of people reaching out to him everyday. He missed some texts and calls from Chavo and the internet turned it into a massive issue. It's really not that big of a deal, but of course Legit is screaming for his head.


Yeah I feel like especially with social media it’s so easy for these things to make their way out. Employees who feel like they’ve been wronged, instead of going to the source, go to social media to air their grievances looking for a pity party or someone to side with them. I guess it’s human nature to extent. But then it gathers steam and then all of a sudden Tony Khan is the worst Booker of all time and an awful human being.

Can you imagine if social media existed at any point besides now with how dirty the wrestling business has been? Tony Khan has faults, sure, but I also think he tries really hard to show the wrestlers he employs respect, and that’s nice considering wrestlers have been shit on by promoters since the beginning of time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> There seems to be a lot of misunderstandings with AEW.
> 
> First those wrestlers that didn’t get paid and went to twitter and spoke up about it, then Chavo and now Shida.
> 
> Real unfortunate for the dub.


*Marko Stunt was also ghosted until Joey Janela called them out for it in an interview:



















It's clear that AEW cares more about their image than doing right by people.*


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

thisissting said:


> Exactly they are all terrible comedy memes. Better off without them all.


Except Shida herself, agreed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Chavo was on a weekly contract and had been out for several months doing the Young Rock, so they took him off the roster page. Don't see what's so crazy about that.
> 
> Tony's a busy dude and probably has hundreds of people reaching out to him everyday. He missed some texts and calls from Chavo and the internet turned it into a massive issue. It's really not that big of a deal, but of course Legit is screaming for his head.


*Cut the crap. Chavo is just one of several instances of intentionally poor communication from AEW when they have to make difficult talent relations decisions. You're so obsessed with defending Tony Khan at all costs that you want to hand wave away all of these red flags and minimize the seriousness of the situation.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder how die hard AEW fans will feel about this. Will they still say Tony Khan is the king?

Also doesn't the blame go to Omega? Isn't he running the women's division?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder how die hard AEW fans will feel about this. Will they still say Tony Khan is the king?
> 
> Also doesn't the blame go to Omega? Isn't he running the women's division?


I thought Tony Khan stated he was in charge of booking everything in AEW.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Marko Stunt was also ghosted until Joey Janela called them out for it in an interview:
> View attachment 122434
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair to Tony on this one. It's marko stunt. I'm sure that is how he got rejected in high school. Instead of a flat no they transferred to another school


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Can’t wait for Bischoff to remark on how unprofessional TK is and how he’d never had done such a thing in WC….. oh wait nvm…


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> To be fair to Tony on this one. It's marko stunt. I'm sure that is how he got rejected in high school. Instead of a flat no they transferred to another school


*You already know how I felt about Marko, but that's irrelevant. I don't care if it's their janitor. You give people the respect to let them know that they're terminated with direct lines of communication.*



Chan Hung said:


> I wonder how die hard AEW fans will feel about this. Will they still say Tony Khan is the king?
> 
> Also doesn't the blame go to Omega? Isn't he running the women's division?


*No, per the man himself:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1520467653395156994*


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder how die hard AEW fans will feel about this. Will they still say Tony Khan is the king?
> 
> Also doesn't the blame go to Omega? Isn't he running the women's division?


So if I may make a comparison. Vince McMahon has done a lot of really bad things in his tenure as head honcho at WWF/E. Way way way worse than not properly communicating to an employee that he/she won’t be used by the territory any longer. Yet, within the WWE Universe he’s respected whenever on tv etc. 

So for TK, I expect this will do a lot of nothing for those that appreciate what he’s brought to the business. No one’s perfect. Hopefully he improves in this area


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I think it is fair to call out TK/AEW for not communicating better with their employees, but I also take everything on a case by case basis. In the case of Shida, she really doesn't have much to complain about. She knew she was going to be in Japan when the tournament was going on and that AEW was going to have to write her out. Tweeting out her frustration 2 days after it was widely known that she was out of the tournament is suspect.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Cut the crap. Chavo is just one of several instances of intentionally poor communication from AEW when they have to make difficult talent relations decisions. You're so obsessed with defending Tony Khan at all costs that you want to hand wave away all of these red flags and minimize the seriousness of the situation.*


"Intentionally" this is what I was referencing with people not knowing what they're talking about. You have no idea whether it's intentional or just a combination of a massive roster a crazy busy boss and an inexperienced talent relations head in the form of Daniels. The fact is some people are going to fall through the cracks, especially if plans change and they're no longer a priority. 

"The seriousness of the situation." It's really not that serious. 

And lol at you calling me obsessed with Tony Khan when it's basically become a running joke that you track down every minor issue to try and go after the dude. That's your gimmick at this point.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> "Intentionally" this is what I was referencing with people not knowing what they're talking about. You have no idea whether it's intentional or just a combination of a massive roster a crazy busy boss and an inexperienced talent relations head in the form of Daniels.


*This nonsense doesn't need to be entertained any further. Yeah guys, AEW "forgot" to tell five consecutive people that their services will no longer be needed. Back to the ignore list.*



Prized Fighter said:


> I think it is fair to call out TK/AEW for not communicating better with their employees, but I also take everything on a case by case basis. In the case of Shida, she really doesn't have much to complain about. She knew she was going to be in Japan when the tournament was going on and that AEW was going to have to write her out. Tweeting out her frustration 2 days after it was widely known that she was out of the tournament is suspect.


*Her schedule was free after yesterday. That's more than enough time to get back by Wednesday.*


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *This nonsense doesn't need to be entertained any further. Yeah guys, AEW "forgot" to tell five consecutive people that their services will no longer be needed. Back to the ignore list.*


Wow that escalated lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

TK could end all these issues by just eliminating the women’s division altogether. It’s make the show better, and the troll OP could stay with WWE or NXT2.0 that love their shitty demo killing womens rasslin


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Btw, the title `Shida Hikaru Speaks Out on AEW's Mistreatment of Japanese Wrestlers` is such clickbait. 
Clear agenda at this point...


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Haven't read this thread but by going off Shidas social media and the replies to her said tweets and the whole thing is incredibly overdramatic.

Seems to me that if anything, Shida tried to go into business for herself in character via Twitter but it didn’t align with the AEW TV story so she had to back peddle in a way that tries to align it. This isn’t a big deal regardless. Latest tweet definitely seems like she got a call and is now fully aware of the situation.

Awfully booked regardless.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Wow that escalated lol.


That's Legit for ya, you prove him to be bad faith and he blocks ya 



The Legit Lioness said:


> *Her schedule was free after yesterday. That's more than enough time to get back by Wednesday.*


I'm not in America so idk if it's different there, but there are 2 weeks of quarantine still going on in order to gain access to the country, no? That is not remotely enough time.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

So here's my opinion on this.

1- In the grand scheme of things, this is such a non-issue and Shida is making a fuss out of nothing

2- However, for fucks sake Tony. AEW is the type of promotion that expects us to know random japanese and indy talent, they have Excalibur acknowleding every other promotion or title someone might have held elsewhere, they expect us to keep up with their youtube bullshit like BTE, and YET, they ALSO want to have fake as fuck storylines where one talent is clearly competing and not injured on twitter, and not just any talent but their most dominant women's champion, show her some respect, you should expect your fanbase to know her and follow her on twitter if you think we should give a crap also about NJPW/ROH/BTE vlogs.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> Haven't read this thread but by going off Shidas social media and the replies to her said tweets and the whole thing is incredibly overdramatic.
> 
> Seems to me that if anything, Shida tried to go into business for herself in character via Twitter but it didn’t align with the AEW TV story so she had to back peddle in a way that tries to align it. This isn’t a big deal regardless. Latest tweet definitely seems like she got a call and is now fully aware of the situation.
> 
> Awfully booked regardless.


*Lol, she definitely got a call:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525362118312136704
The clean up attempt makes this look even messier because they could have easily said "Shida isn't medically cleared" instead of "injured." *


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> TK could end all these issues by just eliminating the women’s division altogether. It’s make the show better, and the troll OP could stay with WWE or NXT2.0 that love their shitty demo killing womens rasslin


Or even better, shut down AEW. That would give diehard WWE fans the monopoly that they want, and give free reign to Vince and Nick to slash salaries by 50%


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Seafort said:


> Or even better, shut down AEW. That would give diehard WWE fans the monopoly that they want, and give free reign to Vince and Nick to slash salaries by 50%


This! Let WWE donminating the world again. Fans are not just giving up one rasslin show, but whole industry.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Lol, she definitely got a call:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1525362118312136704
> The clean up attempt makes this look even messier because they could have easily said "Shida isn't medically cleared" instead of "injured." *


They probably should have just said that there were travel issues if anything.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Seafort said:


> Or even better, shut down AEW. That would give diehard WWE fans the monopoly that they want, and give free reign to Vince and Nick to slash salaries by 50%


We’re at the point where it’s 

“defend everything TK does or you want AEW to die!”


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

La Parka said:


> We’re at the point where it’s
> 
> “defend everything TK does or you want AEW to die!”


*There is no in between. They want you to blindly worship everything or you automatically hate everything AEW does.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> Yeah I feel like especially with social media it’s so easy for these things to make their way out. Employees who feel like they’ve been wronged, instead of going to the source, go to social media to air their grievances looking for a pity party or someone to side with them. I guess it’s human nature to extent. But then it gathers steam and then all of a sudden Tony Khan is the worst Booker of all time and an awful human being.
> 
> Can you imagine if social media existed at any point besides now with how dirty the wrestling business has been? Tony Khan has faults, sure, but I also think he tries really hard to show the wrestlers he employs respect, and that’s nice considering wrestlers have been shit on by promoters since the beginning of time.


Or maybe like every boss in history he's a bit of an ass that's really only nice to those that crack his inner circle or are hard to replace.



Sad Panda said:


> So if I may make a comparison. Vince McMahon has done a lot of really bad things in his tenure as head honcho at WWF/E. Way way way worse than not properly communicating to an employee that he/she won’t be used by the territory any longer. Yet, within the WWE Universe he’s respected whenever on tv etc.
> 
> So for TK, I expect this will do a lot of nothing for those that appreciate what he’s brought to the business. No one’s perfect. Hopefully he improves in this area


Yeah but Vince and his family are acknowledged as pieces of shit, and sometimes deserving of a trip to hell places like this. Tony is getting into that weird territory where like Paul Heyman we have plethora of shitty stories that are ignored because people have decided he's the underdog.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

La Parka said:


> We’re at the point where it’s
> 
> “defend everything TK does or you want AEW to die!”


No, criticize Khan all you want. We should all want them to get better and close gaps. 

But the comments from some seem to be borderline glee over any AEW misfortune. As in “AEW is terrible, AEW is always terrible, AEW will always be terrible, Warner should cancel them.” Like Cornette, who hates that “mud show” promotion so much he fails to realize that it’s failure - which he is actively championing - means a hundred less good to great earning opportunities for professional wrestlers.

I do not see Cornette, Heyman, Jim Ross, or Jerry Jarrett coming in on a white horse loaded with the $100M needed for a startup and a TBS deal that can fill that gap. That doesn’t exist (and no, Freddy Prinze Jr is not investing that much). It won’t exist. Ever,


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Isn't Shida one of the performers that the AEW diehards love for some reason? She's one of their cosplay joshi/Omega girls. As great as it is that she's been pulled from the Owen cup, I'm surprised there isn't any backlash against AEW for pulling her like this from its fanbase. Perhaps booker of the year can do no wrong?


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Good to see riho get wiped out on rampage this week. Hopefully her and shida are now gone a while. Can go back to wrestling schoolgirls and singing in Japan.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

La Parka said:


> We’re at the point where it’s
> 
> “defend everything TK does or you want AEW to die!”


Or you can think something isn't great like these kind of miscommunication issues without thinking it's a "serious" issue worth 6 pages and calling for the dudes head.

Matt Hardy's concussion was a serious issue.

Tony not getting back to Chavo after the guy was on a weekly deal and then left for 5 months, or making a change for Shida at the last minute isn't the end of the world. Some talent might feel slighted, but hey, shit's gonna happen sometimes.

This is the most logical explanation I've heard on here so far --



Seafort said:


> AEW has had many successes, but also problems that are indicative of not having a mature behind the scenes staff. The Shida issue is likely due to just not having enough staff to notify her and have the appropriate behind the scenes conversations. It’s not malevolence and possibly not even incompetence; rather it is more likely organizational immaturity.


That's a well reasoned response as opposed to just calling the guy an idiot and picking apart everything he does on the daily.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Good to see riho get wiped out on rampage this week. Hopefully her and shida are now gone a while. Can go back to wrestling schoolgirls and singing in Japan.


Gone for a while? They should be gone for good. Take Yuka Sakazaki and Emi Sakura with them.

TK should release Shida, Riho, Yuka & Emi and combine their salaries together and offer that money to a real Japanese female wrestler, Kairi Sane.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

thisissting said:


> Good to see riho get wiped out on rampage this week. Hopefully her and shida are now gone a while. Can go back to wrestling schoolgirls and singing in Japan.


Fuck outta here


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

otbr87 said:


> Gone for a while? They should be gone for good. Take Yuka Sakazaki and Emi Sakura with them.
> 
> TK should release Shida, Riho, Yuka & Emi and combine their salaries together and offer that money to a real Japanese female wrestler, Kairi Sane.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Japanese Schoolgirl fetishist alert! Right down kenny prancer finger pointer omegas Street.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> Gone for a while? They should be gone for good. Take Yuka Sakazaki and Emi Sakura with them.
> 
> TK should release Shida, Riho, Yuka & Emi and combine their salaries together and offer that money to a real Japanese female wrestler, Kairi Sane.


They've got a deal with NJPW, and Stardom is owned by the same parent company. I don't think they're looking to try and headhunt one of their bigger stars, it certainly wouldn't be looked on fondly, I'm sure.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> They've got a deal with NJPW, and Stardom is owned by the same parent company. I don't think they're looking to try and headhunt one of their bigger stars, it certainly wouldn't be looked on fondly, I'm sure.


They could talent share her then as they've been doing with all the different companies. Take those 4 useless cosplay 'wrestlers' salaries and give that money to NJPW/Stardom to borrow Kairi for a few programs.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> They could talent share her then as they've been doing with all the different companies. Take those 4 useless cosplay 'wrestlers' salaries and give that money to NJPW/Stardom to borrow Kairi for a few programs.


Or just have them work the specials with NJPW/Stardom and split the gate and PPV sales 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Gn1212 said:


> Btw, the title `Shida Hikaru Speaks Out on AEW's Mistreatment of Japanese Wrestlers` is such clickbait.
> Clear agenda at this point...


100% this.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Reading it over, along with other examples, this is classic miscommunication, and he needs to improve on that by actually delegating duties to other people. Tony has to be a control freak with how much shit he seemingly tries to do, and HAS to actually let other people take care of things.

You could have easily just talked to Shida, and maybe did a storyline reason why she would be written out of the tournament if she couldn't come back to get looked at by AEW doctors in time. Same goes for not communicating with guys and letting their contracts run out, just flat out tell people like Marko that we're not interested in resigning you and we are going to simply let you deal run out, instead of going radio silence. 

So they still have plenty of things to work on regarding behind the scenes and gaps in communication which need to be addressed. Not sure what else to say really on the matter.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Or just have them work the specials with NJPW/Stardom and split the gate and PPV sales 🤷‍♂️


That's cool for an indie promotion, but AEW has weekly TV, if they're going to use Kairi they should put her in a story line. It would be nice to see one of those in their product rather than just random matches at a ppv like Forbidden Door. That could be a good way to introduce her into AEW though.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> That's cool for an indie promotion, but AEW has weekly TV, if they're going to use Kairi they should put her in a story line. It would be nice to see one of those in their product rather than just random matches at a ppv like Forbidden Door. That could be a good way to introduce her into AEW though.


Coming up closer to the point of the actual show, I think they'll have some of them show up on TV or at least have some pre-tapes to build up the matches. Don't think they're just gonna throw out a completely random card on their first outing, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Or maybe like every boss in history he's a bit of an ass that's really only nice to those that crack his inner circle or are hard to replace.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but Vince and his family are acknowledged as pieces of shit, and sometimes deserving of a trip to hell places like this. Tony is getting into that weird territory where like Paul Heyman we have plethora of shitty stories that are ignored because people have decided he's the underdog.


I think people are acknowledging he has been wrong in certain scenarios. His delegation skills more than anything else needs to get better. He clearly takes on way too much and certain things are seemingly falling through the cracks.

No one said the man is perfect. But a lot of us are still very appreciative of the fact that there’s an alternative to WWE in North America, and he’s a massive reason why. So yes, I guess he does have a longer leash to some because of that fact.

I also don’t think he’s nearly as bad as the OP makes him out to be. But I also know thats his gimmick here.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

Firefromthegods said:


> I mean Kris is a trade up for me. Shida is basically a female and Japanese Tyson Kidd with a great ass for me.
> 
> But I'm finding great amusement in picturing her what the fuck face


Hey that's a fucked up thing to say, Tyson Kidd has a great ass too!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Sad Panda said:


> I think people are acknowledging he has been wrong in certain scenarios. His delegation skills more than anything else needs to get better. He clearly takes on way too much and certain things are seemingly falling through the cracks.
> 
> No one said the man is perfect. But a lot of us are still very appreciative of the fact that there’s an alternative to WWE in North America, and he’s a massive reason why. So yes, I guess he does have a longer leash to some because of that fact.
> 
> I also don’t think he’s nearly as bad as the OP makes him out to be. But I also know thats his gimmick here.


You're being too reasonable and you mentioned his gimmick.. Watch out he might throw you on ignore.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> I think people are acknowledging he has been wrong in certain scenarios. His delegation skills more than anything else needs to get better. He clearly takes on way too much and certain things are seemingly falling through the cracks.
> 
> No one said the man is perfect. But a lot of us are still very appreciative of the fact that there’s an alternative to WWE in North America, and he’s a massive reason why. So yes, I guess he does have a longer leash to some because of that fact.
> 
> I also don’t think he’s nearly as bad as the OP makes him out to be. But I also know thats his gimmick here.


But this isn't his first time being apart of the ownership of a large organization. He has enough corporate experience to know that one man can't and shouldn't handle it all. So that is a hard mistake to give him a pass on. 

As far as @The Legit Lioness I don't think he's painting Tony as the devil incarnate. Some posters are just going to give their criticism without surrounding it in positivity and that's fine. Certain shit Tony does is worthy of a negative response or critical discussion. 

We're seeing more and more talents voice on social media they have gripes with Tony or booking. It was easy to dismiss when it was just Brian Cage's wife or Swole. But now we have Shida somebody fans really like being at odds with the company over something for a 2nd time. It just comes off like a lot of hardcore fans have convinced themselves over the years, that WWE was in some unique situation with asshole bosses and unfulfilled workers. Hell even outside of AEW look at how little focus wrestling media has put on the Ibushi and NJPW situation lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@RapShepard Nah bruh, I need Tony Khan locked up for putting out a mediocre wrestling product 😂

Re Ibushi: compare this actually serious situation being ignored to how many articles we got on Alexa Bliss being unhappy while sitting in catering. The wrestling media is obviously skewed towards presenting Japanese wrestling and AEW in a positive light while shitting on WWE as often as possible.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *@RapShepard Nah bruh, I need Tony Khan locked up for putting out a mediocre wrestling product *


I wouldn't say mediocre it's pretty enjoyable. But the meh parts are given a lot of leeway.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I wouldn't say mediocre it's pretty enjoyable. But the meh parts are given a lot of leeway.


*And it's perfectly fine for you to feel that way. That's a fair assessment and I believe everything you say because you call it straight down the middle. I don't care if you love the product or hate it, but don't fucking lie like our eyes don't work. That's when it becomes a problem for me.*


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *And it's perfectly fine for you to feel that way. That's a fair assessment and I believe everything you say because you call it straight down the middle. I don't care if you love the product or hate it, but don't fucking lie like our eyes don't work. That's when it becomes a problem for me.*


Don't pretend like you know every detail of everything going on backstage and nobody would feel the need to bust out the squeegee to clean the bias off your windscreen.

Just a thought.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Geeee said:


> this seems like a real non-story to me. She was also wrestling in Japan when they ran the last Serena Deeb injures Shida angle. I think AEW in this case are assuming that AEW fans are not following Makai or joshi promotions.


AEW fans: If you want to know about Danhausen, it’s on you to google and study up on him rather than have the show give you some idea who/what he is. 

Also AEW fans: How is AEW supposed to expect fans to know a wrestler they say is injured is actually wrestling halfway around the world? That’s information that’s practically impossible for them to get in this day and age.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Saintpat said:


> AEW fans: If you want to know about Danhausen, it’s on you to google and study up on him rather than have the show give you some idea who/what he is.
> 
> Also AEW fans: How is AEW supposed to expect fans to know a wrestler they say is injured is actually wrestling halfway around the world? That’s information that’s practically impossible for them to get in this day and age.


*Also AEW: watch all of our shitty YouTube programs with 3 hours of squashes, 30 minutes of the Dumb Fucks cracking inside jokes, DDT, New Japan, and a 2004 Ring of Honor VHS to understand our product.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

AEW will end up needing its own Crisis on Infinite Earths.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Saintpat said:


> AEW fans: If you want to know about Danhausen, it’s on you to google and study up on him rather than have the show give you some idea who/what he is.
> 
> Also AEW fans: How is AEW supposed to expect fans to know a wrestler they say is injured is actually wrestling halfway around the world? That’s information that’s practically impossible for them to get in this day and age.


Almost like kayfabe has been dead for ages and the internet exists.

What a startling revalation.


----------



## TheGunnShow (Apr 9, 2020)

otbr87 said:


> Gone for a while? They should be gone for good. Take Yuka Sakazaki and Emi Sakura with them.
> 
> TK should release Shida, Riho, Yuka & Emi and combine their salaries together and offer that money to a real Japanese female wrestler, Kairi Sane.


You don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> AEW fans: If you want to know about Danhausen, it’s on you to google and study up on him rather than have the show give you some idea who/what he is.
> 
> Also AEW fans: How is AEW supposed to expect fans to know a wrestler they say is injured is actually wrestling halfway around the world? That’s information that’s practically impossible for them to get in this day and age.


I don't think Danhausen is a confusing character. He is an Indy wrestler who is meant to be appealing to fans of different promotions and he doesn't assume that people know who he is beforehand


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Couldn't care less🤔


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

HIKARU SHIDA SAID...

After my Philadelphia street fight a doctor check from AEW was required to participate in the Owen Hart Cup. And I couldn’t re-enter the country in time. I’m so sorry to disappoint everyone. These difficulties sometimes happen with international talents.
I feel healthy and never stop trying to improve.
Please cheer for Kris [Statlander] while I do my best in Japan!
Holy Shida will be back soon


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

This all just seems like miscommunication honestly. While this is an issue that AEW needs to address and get together going forward this isn't anything to get dramatic over but that's the op's Schtick I suppose.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Who is AEW's Talent relation like John Laurinitis or HHH who should be handling this kind of stuff? If they don't have one then they should hire one.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Fearless Viper said:


> Who is AEW's Talent relation like John Laurinitis or HHH who should be handling this kind of stuff? If they don't have one then they should hire one.


*Christopher Daniels*.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> *Reading it over, along with other examples, this is classic miscommunication, and he needs to improve on that by actually delegating duties to other people.* Tony has to be a control freak with how much shit he seemingly tries to do, and HAS to actually let other people take care of things.
> 
> You could have easily just talked to Shida, and maybe did a storyline reason why she would be written out of the tournament if she couldn't come back to get looked at by AEW doctors in time. Same goes for not communicating with guys and letting their contracts run out, just flat out tell people like Marko that we're not interested in resigning you and we are going to simply let you deal run out, instead of going radio silence.
> 
> So they still have plenty of things to work on regarding behind the scenes and gaps in communication which need to be addressed. Not sure what else to say really on the matter.


he does - this is literally CDs job

so, the real question is, has the CEO taken the head of talent relations to task over this?

and the answer is ‘we don’t know’

but i promise you its not Tony’s job to call the talent


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he does - this is literally CDs job
> 
> so, the real question is, has the CEO taken the head of talent relations to task over this?
> 
> ...


*A better question you need to ask yourself is "Has he delegated the specific task of informing this person that they will not get an extension?" It comes from the top. Christopher Daniels can't just wake up and decide someone with a week left on their contract isn't coming back. That's up to Tony, and if he fails to communicate that, it's entirely his fault.*


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Christopher Daniels*.


That's his job then not Tony's. Tony should scold him for that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Fearless Viper said:


> That's his job then not Tony's. Tony should scold him for that.


*He can't do "his job" if he's not told to inform someone that they won't be extended. These are people's lives that Tony Khan is playing with. They're stuck in a realm of uncertainty until a few days before their contract expires. At least WWE pays your salary for three straight months to give you time to find something else. If you have no idea that you're not getting extended at AEW, you're just screwed.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *A better question you need to ask yourself is "Has he delegated the specific task of informing this person that they will not get an extension?" It comes from the top. Christopher Daniels can't just wake up and decide someone with a week left on their contract isn't coming back. That's up to Tony, and if he fails to communicate that, it's entirely his fault.*


you can ask that question, but you’ll never get an answer cause none of us work there

the logical assumption is that he’s communicated with talent relations and sent the message down

if that has not happened on any side, we’ll never know - unless they do a BTE skit or someone does a tell-all afterwards

but your default is ‘tony bad’ so, i guess there is no sense in waiting until then xD

one thing is sure, when Janela moaned about marko and when Shida did this thing and when Lio went off on twitter it was clearly handled very quick - so, what else is there to say?


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Say what you will about Vince McMahon and his "evil empire" but situations like this are exactly the reason why he doesn't allow wrestlers working for him to go to other promotions


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> you can ask that question, but you’ll never get an answer cause none of us work there
> 
> the logical assumption is that he’s communicated with talent relations and sent the message down
> 
> ...


*Why would that be "the logical assumption" when we have multiple repeated instances of poor communication to released talents or wrestlers that aren't being used? Are you trying to say Christopher Daniels sucks at his job and completely absolve Tony Khan of blame as per usual?*



45banshee said:


> Say what you will about Vince McMahon and his "evil empire" but situations like this are exactly the reason why he doesn't allow wrestlers working for him to go to other promotions


*This is what Tony Khan gets for attempting to be the fraudulent savior of wrestling. It's a happy Wonderland until he has to make difficult decisions and/or doesn't want to use you anymore, then you realize he's just like every other business owner.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Why would that be "the logical assumption" when we have multiple repeated instances of poor communication to released talents or wrestlers that aren't being used? Are you trying to say Christopher Daniels sucks at his job and completely absolve Tony Khan of blame as per usual?*


cause out of 100 talent, you’ve only had 3 or 4 ‘issues’ - meaning the rest have had clear comms. Cause we know there has been renewals etc etc

hell, even Chavo did a ROH thing, and Shida’s thing is small - she was the wrong party

so, you‘re really left with Marko? And who knows what the comms there was - a simple ‘creative has nothing for you’ 6 months before his renewal date? What do people expect, weekly calls from the office?

that is a pretty good hit rate for issues to talent to years in business


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *He can't do "his job" if he's not told to inform someone that they won't be extended. These are people's lives that Tony Khan is playing with. They're stuck in a realm of uncertainty until a few days before their contract expires. At least WWE pays your salary for three straight months to give you time to find something else. If you have no idea that you're not getting extended at AEW, you're just screwed.*


I'm not knowledgeable about backstage stuff but to be fair, he shouldn't HAVE to be told if that's part of his job description.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> cause out of 100 talent, you’ve only had 3 or 4 ‘issues’ - meaning the rest have had clear comms. Cause we know there has been renewals etc etc
> 
> hell, even Chavo did a ROH thing, and Shida’s thing is small - she was the wrong party
> 
> ...


*Wrong again. Joey Janela said he never got a call either, and no shit there are clear comes with fucking renewals, because he actually wants them there. You're seriously trying to combine the high failure rate of communication with people who are no longer needed with the ones he actually wants, and that's beyond desperate.*


Vyer said:


> I'm not knowledgeable about backstage stuff but to be fair, he shouldn't HAVE to be told if that's part of his job description.


*Why wouldn't the head of talent relations need to be told that a talent's services are no longer needed? Do you think Christopher Daniels can tell Bryan Danielson to go home without Tony Khan's permission?*


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Why wouldn't the head of talent relations need to be told that a talent's services are no longer needed? Do you think Christopher Daniels can tell Bryan Danielson to go home without Tony Khan's permission?*


If Shida found out that they were running an injury angle, then it had to have been discussed beforehand backstage. I don't know why Tony would keep that information to himself especially from his Head of Talent Relations. 
However, we don't know that. Assumptions are being made. What I am saying is if the Head of Talent relations have access to this information, then it's his job to inform the Talent. That's what delegation is.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Wrong again. Joey Janela said he never got a call either, and no shit there are clear comes with fucking renewals, because he actually wants them there. You're seriously trying to combine the high failure rate of communication with people who are no longer needed with the ones he actually wants, and that's beyond desperate.*


so… still 4 issues then over 3 years

why are you making out like they kicked you in the nuts? That is a pretty good hit rate IMO


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> so… still 4 issues then over 3 years
> 
> why are you making out like they kicked you in the nuts? That is a pretty good hit rate IMO


*4 issues out of 5 releases is a good hit rate guys 😂*


Vyer said:


> If Shida found out that they were running an injury angle, then it had to have been discussed beforehand backstage. I don't know why Tony would keep that information to himself especially from his Head of Talent Relations.
> However, we don't know that. Assumptions are being made. What I am saying is if the Head of Talent relations have access to this information, then it's his job to inform the Talent. That's what delegation is.


*Wrong. Delegation is telling someone else to do a job for you. In order to do proper delegation, you need to be specific with what you need to be done. If Tony Khan does not inform Christopher Daniels that they're writing Shida off as injured, then obviously he's not going to relay that information to her.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *4 issues out of 5 releases is a good hit rate guys 😂
> 
> Wrong. Delegation is telling someone else to do a job for you. In order to do proper delegation, you need to be specific with what you need to be done. If Tony Khan does not inform Christopher Daniels that they're writing Shida off as injured, then obviously he's not going to relay that information to her.*


4 issues over 3 years and over 100 people is a very good hit rate

i know you work with people in your job - tell me ‘4 incidents’ isn’t good in all honesty


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> 4 issues over 3 years and over 100 people is a very good hit rate
> 
> i know you work with people in your job - tell me ‘4 incidents’ isn’t good in all honesty


*Again, you're continuing to ignore the context even in spite of it being thrown in your face repeatedly. You don't want to acknowledge that four issues have occurred in three years because there have only been a small amount of releases in those three years. The truth of the matter is that most separations from AEW have not been amicable.*


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Again, you're continuing to ignore the context even in spite of it being thrown in your face repeatedly. You don't want to acknowledge that four issues have occurred in three years because there have only been a small amount of releases in those three years. The truth of the matter is that most separations from AEW have not been amicable.*


and you want to make mountains cause ‘TK bad’

maybe just so that you can tell yourself ‘fed bad not alone’ ?

i dunno, its weird i tell you


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> and you want to make mountains cause ‘TK bad’
> 
> maybe just so that you can tell yourself ‘fed bad not alone’ ?
> 
> i dunno, its weird i tell you


*I think it's more weird to blindly defend a company when they're CLEARLY in the wrong.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he does - this is literally CDs job
> 
> so, the real question is, has the CEO taken the head of talent relations to task over this?
> 
> ...


It's probably Daniels' job correct, but it still seems like Tony stretches himself too thin and maybe made a call here that didn't get cycled down to Daniels or something. It's equally possible that this was Daniels problem of his own doing, but Tony is technically his boss, so we'll see what happens with some things like that. 

Granted, I don't think this is a huge problem, just an issue which needs addressing in some form.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I think it's more weird to blindly defend a company when they're CLEARLY in the wrong.*


how are they in the wrong?

by logic you’ll only hear about the bad or you specifically will amplify the bad and ignore the good?

so, 4 incidents over 3 years is hardly a trainsmash - that is not defending, that is just math - based on how much talent they have.

call me when they leave in droves and the shoot podcasts start, but before then…. Ehh



Dr. Middy said:


> It's probably Daniels' job correct, but it still seems like Tony stretches himself too thin and maybe made a call here that didn't get cycled down to Daniels or something. It's equally possible that this was Daniels problem of his own doing, but Tony is technically his boss, so we'll see what happens with some things like that.
> 
> Granted, I don't think this is a huge problem, just an issue which needs addressing in some form.


this has turned into the weirdest thread ever - are we really discussing HR issues or corporate structure we’ll know nothing about


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> how are they in the wrong?
> 
> by logic you’ll only hear about the bad or you specifically will amplify the bad and ignore the good?
> 
> ...


Apparently at least according to Bryan Alvarez it was a visa issue for Shida. 

She couldn't make it back into the States. They were kind of annoyed her Japanese dates threw things out of whack, but had to make a quick decision and decided to just say she was injured to explain her being out of the tournament. She got kind of annoyed that they said she was injured without running it by her and while she has been wrestling. They've since talked it through. 

Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

otbr87 said:


> AEW mistreats Japanese wrestlers? Is she out of her fucking mind? Despite Shida being the shits and undeserving of a championship reign she was the longest reigning womens champion in AEW. Riho, the worst fucking cosplay wrestler in the company was the inaugural womens champion and is even worse than Shida. Yuka, Maki Itoh, Emi Sakura and the rest of them are an absolute disgrace and embarrassment to the business. AEW and TK have no reason to be any more generous than they already have been, if he was sensible every one of them would be released. Were not talking about amazing talents like Io Shirai and Kairi Sane, or even lesser talents like Asuka here, were talking about cosplay fake wrestlers. Fuck her.


Hold on a moment, 2 years ago the majority of the AEW fanbase were talking about how good Riho and Shida were...PLUS it doesn't matter if they got the belt we're talking about mistreatment behind the scenes here.



BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Tony's a busy dude and probably has hundreds of people reaching out to him everyday. He missed some texts and calls from Chavo and the internet turned it into a massive issue. It's really not that big of a deal, but of course Legit is screaming for his head.


Must. Defend. AEW!!!!!



otbr87 said:


> Isn't Shida one of the performers that the AEW diehards love for some reason? She's one of their cosplay joshi/Omega girls. As great as it is that she's been pulled from the Owen cup, I'm surprised there isn't any backlash against AEW for pulling her like this from its fanbase. Perhaps booker of the year can do no wrong?


They did love Shida until Shida spoke poorly about TK. Now she sucks just like everyone else who leaves who was previously loved.



Sad Panda said:


> I think people are acknowledging he has been wrong in certain scenarios. His delegation skills more than anything else needs to get better. He clearly takes on way too much and certain things are seemingly falling through the cracks.
> 
> No one said the man is perfect. But a lot of us are still very appreciative of the fact that there’s an alternative to WWE in North America, and he’s a massive reason why. So yes, I guess he does have a longer leash to some because of that fact.
> 
> I also don’t think he’s nearly as bad as the OP makes him out to be. But I also know thats his gimmick here.


Some people acknowledge he is wrong whilst others (Such as Brr) will defend every single solitary thing the man does and make excuses for him. Tony has a lot of those types of fans but most of them congregate on Twitter.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hold on a moment, 2 years ago the majority of the AEW fanbase were talking about how good Riho and Shida were...PLUS it doesn't matter if they got the belt we're talking about mistreatment behind the scenes here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, it's just literally not that big of a deal.

Sometimes, especially when it comes to Tony, Legit likes to make mountains out of mole hills. This is one of those cases.

And yeah I like Tony Khan, dude helps put out a generally entertaining wrestling program every week. Why wouldn't I?

I still like Shida, I still like MJF, I still like Cody.. so sue me?


----------



## a1_wA1sH (8 mo ago)

Seth Grimes said:


> Shut up. AEW treats their stars really good unlike McHitler, this is just kayfabe there's no way someone's been mistreated in AEW


yes, its kayfabe that shida was told about her angle the second before the show started, its kayfabe that shes calling it out, yes its so fake obviously. twat. get real


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

a1_wA1sH said:


> yes, its kayfabe that shida was told about her angle the second before the show started, its kayfabe that shes calling it out, yes its so fake obviously. twat. get real


Pretty sure he was being sarcastic bro.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Pretty sure he was being sarcastic bro.


I think so too. Although I’m almost 100 percent sure “McHitler” was pitched in a couple creative meetings back in the day.


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> Pretty sure he was being sarcastic bro.


Hell God damn no I'm not  I love my AEW, and my AEW loves its wrestlers, it'd never do this #justiceforAEW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

….. this is all looking so tame now



/thread? @Firefromthegods


----------

